# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Beg-kta-shiat

## woodstock

Pse quhen Bektashit Bek(g)kta-shi?

----------


## Bani gjk

woodstock, bektashi quhe pershkak se themelusi i keti tarikati (rruge) quhet Haxhi Bektashi Veli. Nuk ka te beje aspak me ate iden tende Bek-kta-shi !!!!!!! Nuk ka te beje sepse ne gjuhen turke nuk quhet bektashi, po quhet _Hacı Bektaş Veli_, pra pa _i_ ne fund.
Pra thjesht ne shqiptaret ja kemi shtuar te _i_ ne fund per shkak te tingllimit me mir. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur vetem me kete emer po edhe me shum emra tjer, si p.sh Omer-Ymer, Muhamed-Muamet, Osman-Asmon, Fatima-Fatime etj.

Haxhi Bektashi Veli (1210-1270), mendohet se rrjedh nga familja e Aliut r.a. Titullin Haxhi e fitoj kur u kthye nga Mekka e bekura, qe shum buker atje kishe kaluar. 
Jeta e tije eshte shum pak e njohur sepse ne ate kohe kishte shum trazira dhe per shkak te trazirave nuk i kishin kushtuar vemendje keti burri.
Si zakonisht, dihet se njeriut nuk i jipet rendes sa te eshte gjalle, por mbasi te largohet nga kjo bote fillojn te te kujtojn. Keshtu ishte edhe me kete haxhi, mbasi ai kishte ndrruar jete dhe mbasi kishin kaluar disa vite mbas vdekjes se tij, ateher ju ra ndermend te shkruajn per kete njeri. Me kalimin e kohes shum cka i kishin mveshur keti burri, shum fjal ja keqintepretuan, shum vepra ja dredhuan dhe shum lutje ja shtrembuan, pikrisht ata qe pretendojshin qe jane ndjeks te tij, ata e formuan gjithe kete huti. 
Sod e kesaj dite kjo huti po vazhdon, po vazhdon pikrisht nga ata qe po e quajn veten ithtar te tije, kur ne fakt jane shum larg nga ky njeri.
Ky haxhi me kohe e kishte parandje kete huti, prandaj e tha njeher kete fjali:
_Besimi per ju ka humbur kuptimin e tij, sepse ju thoni,"Une kam besim ne Perendi", por ju nuk e ndjekin urdhrat e Tij" !  Ju thoni: "Une i besoj Kuranit", por ne zemren dhe veprat tuaja jane gjitha llojet e keqija. Pra a me tregoni, cili libër ju thot te sillen ne kete menyre ?
_

Allahu xh.h thot:
_6:162.Thuaj: "Namazi im, kurbani im, jeta ime dhe vdekja ime janë thjesht për All-llahun, Zotin e botëve.
7:170. Po atyre që i përmbahen librit dhe falin namazin, Ne nuk u humbin shpërblimin të të mirëve_

----------


## woodstock

> woodstock, bektashi quhe pershkak se themelusi i keti tarikati (rruge) quhet Haxhi Bektashi Veli. Nuk ka te beje aspak me ate iden tende Bek-kta-shi !!!!!!! Nuk ka te beje sepse ne gjuhen turke nuk quhet bektashi, po quhet _Hacı Bektaş Veli_, pra pa _i_ ne fund.
> Pra thjesht ne shqiptaret ja kemi shtuar te _i_ ne fund per shkak te tingllimit me mir. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur vetem me kete emer po edhe me shum emra tjer, si p.sh Omer-Ymer, Muhamed-Muamet, Osman-Asmon, Fatima-Fatime etj.
>  [/I]


Jo more, se t'paskan mesuar gabim ty.Haxhi begtashi Veli,nuk quhet as Begtash as veli keta jane vetem Nike te tij.Ai ka emer e mbiewmer krejtesisht tjeter dhe eshte i lindur ne Horasan te Iranit ashtu qe  nuk ka te beje asgje me turq.Prandaj Beg-kta-shiia eshte niku qe i'a kane m'vesh njerezit(lexo-suuni)E ne Horasan,po edhe ne gjithe iranin edhe sot pas emrit apo mbiemrit ekziston (i).
Ti me siguri ke marre shkrimet e atij torovoli M.Uvejsi qe ja fut si l..bag...shko meso pak per Beg-kta-shiiat e mandej flasim.

----------


## Bani gjk

A  trullani qe koke mer djal, po mbasi po e dishe kaq mir historin shka hamomin po pyte pra !!!
Per me ta heke marakin e asaj qe pyte, lexo faqen zyrtare te bektashizmit dhe aty e gjene perse quhen Bektashi.
Po e sjelli vetem nje pjes te shkurt te shkrimit, nga web faqja zyrtare e bektashive.

_"Bektashizma e mori këtë emër pse, si institucion fetar, u organizua nga i shënjti Hunqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu. Shënjtëria e Tij është nga Persia dhe lindi në qytetin Nishapur, që ndodhet në rrethet e Khorasanit, në vitin 1248 pas Krishtit."_
http://www.komunitetibektashi.org/in...hfaqart&aid=58

Edhe mos me cito me, sepse nuk do te marresh pergjegje nga un.

----------


## woodstock

> A  trullani qe koke mer djal, po mbasi po e dishe kaq mir historin shka hamomin po pyte pra !!!
> 
> *S'pari te them se koke ka edhe GOMARI*
> 
> *Une nuk pyeta histori te H.v.B. qoje koken e lexo Temen*
> 
> Per me ta heke marakin e asaj qe pyte, lexo faqen zyrtare te bektashizmit dhe aty e gjene perse quhen Bektashi.
> Po e sjelli vetem nje pjes te shkurt te shkrimit, nga web faqja zyrtare e bektashive.
> 
> ...


p.s. Sidoqoft dicka ke mesuar.Se H.veli b. nuk na qenka turk

----------


## Bani gjk

Qyteti Khorasan ka nje histori mjaft interesante, nga qyteti Korhasan kane dalur shum dijetar musliman, disa kane qene me shum te njohur disa me pak, nder te njohurit kane qene edhe keta:
Ahmad ibn Hanbalin
Al-Ghazali
Imam Buhariu
Ibn Sina - Avicenna
Etj
Qyteti Korhasan ka qene dikur qender e shum perendorive, kurse sod ky qyte eshte i ndare ne kater pjese ; Iran, Avganistan, Turkmenistan dhe Taqikistan.
Qytetit Khorasan dikur:

----------


## woodstock

> Qyteti Khorasan ka nje histori mjaft interesante, nga qyteti Korhasan kane dalur shum dijetar musliman, disa kane qene me shum te njohur disa me pak, nder te njohurit kane qene edhe keta:
> Ahmad ibn Hanbalin
> Al-Ghazali
> Imam Buhariu
> Ibn Sina - Avicenna
> Etj
> Qyteti Korhasan ka qene dikur qender e shum perendorive, kurse sod ky qyte eshte i ndare ne kater pjese ; Iran, Avganistan, Turkmenistan dhe Taqikistan.
> Qytetit Khorasan dikur:


A po e sheh!? ku paska lindur Haxhi veli B. Lexo ne karte ku eshte Nishapuri ne iran apo diku tjeter? Prandaj te thash ne Horasan te Iranit. LEXO postimet.
Edhe dicka Horasni nuk eshte qytet,por Krahine.

----------


## Bani gjk

Ti bre djal me te vertet qenke si rriqni !!! Ti a lexon me vemendje bre djal apo ate cka e lexon e konverton ne mendjen tende, ashtu qysh te konvenon ty !!!!!
Ku po e shef ti qe un thash, Haxhi Bektashi Veli eshte turk apo qe ka prejardhje turke a, nga te erdhe kjo ide ???!!!

Ajo qe thash un eshte :_"ne gjuhen turke nuk quhet bektashi"_. 
E thash ne gjuhen turke sepse ai gjithe veprimtarin e ka bere ne rajonet e turqis se sotme. Ai vetem vendlindja e ka nga ai vend dhe mesimet fillestare i kreu ne ate vend.
Pra te gjithe famen e muarr ky njeri kur emigroi ne turqin e sotme sepse aty filloj aktivitete. Ndjeksit e tije ne fillim ishin vetem turqit, turqit jana ate qe kane shkruar separi per kete njeri, turqit jane te paret qe kane filluar te perhapin kete tarikat, turqit jane te paret qe fillua ti thurrin poezi keti njeriut, si p.sh poeti madhe Yunus Emre. Pra nermal qe turqit jana ate qe dijin me se miri per jeten dhe veprimtarit e keti burr, prandaj e thash qe ne gjuhen turka quhet "Bektaş dhe jo Bektashi.
Haxhi Bektashi Veli  ne ate vend ku nje pjes te jetes e jetoj dhe veproj, aty edhe u varros (turqi), edhe sod kjo qytetza ku eshte i vorrusu  quhet Hacıbektaş-Nevşehir.


Pra tjerave her lexo me kujdes.

p.sh Per me  qene edhe me i sakt, ky grup ne turqi njihet me emrin Alevi, shum pak njihet me emrin Bektashi.

----------


## woodstock

> Ti bre djal me te vertet qenke si rriqni !!! Ti a lexon me vemendje bre djal apo ate cka e lexon e konverton ne mendjen tende, ashtu qysh te konvenon ty !!!!!
> Ku po e shef ti qe un thash "Haxhi Bektashi Veli eshte turk apo qe ka prejardhje turke a" ???!!!
> 
> *A nuk jane fjalet e tua keto:"Nuk ka te beje aspak me ate iden tende Bek-kta-shi !!!!!!! Nuk ka te beje sepse ne gjuhen turke nuk quhet bektashi, po quhet Hacı Bektaş Veli, pra pa i ne fund."*
> 
> Ajo qe thash un eshte :_"ne gjuhen turke nuk quhet bektashi"_. 
> E thash ne gjuhen turke sepse ai gjithe veprimtarin e ka bere ne rajonet e turqis se sotme. Ai vetem vendlindja e ka nga ai vend dhe mesimet fillestare i kreu ne ate vend.
> Pra te gjithe famen e muarr ky njeri kur emigroi ne turqin e sotme sepse aty filloj aktivitete ,
> 
> ...


*Ka edhe te tille,por ka edhe Begktashii*

----------


## woodstock

I FalemNderit te Zotit qe me zgjodhi qe te mos i takoi pabesimtareve,mos ta dua Meken e Medinin SOT,qe jane vatrat me te medhaja te Djallit dhe vend takimi i tyre.

Mburem kur me sulmojne Pabeset dhe kundershtaret e mshefte te MuhammedAlise.

----------


## gimche

*Një pyetje pak ma e gjërë Bektashitë a quhen ndryshe edhe Alevi*

----------


## woodstock

> *Një pyetje pak ma e gjërë Bektashitë a quhen ndryshe edhe Alevi*


PO,gati se te gjitha tarikatet nese i marim nen nje emer quhen Alevi-qe do te thote ata qe e duan Aliun dhe pasardhesit e tij.

----------


## woodstock

Nuk dua te kam vend aty ku *Luciferi* dhe ushtria e tij ushqehet dhe ekziston.
Dhe i FalemNderit te Zotit qe nuk i perkase bazes se genjeshtrave dhe terorit perkrahesve te Luciferit qe i thone vetes "musliman :djall i fshehur: "

----------


## albprofiler

> I FalemNderit te Zotit qe me zgjodhi qe te mos i takoi pabesimtareve,mos ta dua Meken e Medinin SOT,qe jane vatrat me te medhaja te Djallit dhe vend takimi i tyre.
> 
> Mburem kur me sulmojne Pabeset dhe kundershtaret e mshefte te MuhammedAlise.


Kjo eshte gabim i yti;

Ata njerezit e prishte per vehabistat e kam fjalen kete presin qe ne te thojm .

Meken e Medinen ne e dojm edhe ma shume se te gjithe te tjeret por nuk jau dojm pallatet e dreqnev vahabist.

Duhet te behet dallimi ndermjet pallateve te vehabve qe kta talibant i respektojn dhe vendeve te muslimanve.

vehabve ju kane mbetur ma se shumti te shenjta pallatet e tyre djallezore dhe ne tjetren ane i kane prishur gjithçka nga monumentet historia e islamit.

Prap do te çlirohet Meka dhe Medina prej jezidav siç i çliroi Shqiptari Mehmet Ali Pasha njehere.
Mire kane dite te luftojn vehabt me civila musliman , kur ju ka shkuar ushtria e vertet i kane lidh sikur qenat

Edhe te mallkuarit jezidi dhe muawija kane sunduar mbi vendet islame por ato prap ju kane takuar muslimanve dhe vete Haxhi Bektash Veliu i ka vizituar ato

----------


## The_Capital

> A  trullani qe koke mer djal, po mbasi po e dishe kaq mir historin shka hamomin po pyte pra !!!
> Per me ta heke marakin e asaj qe pyte, lexo faqen zyrtare te bektashizmit dhe aty e gjene perse quhen Bektashi.
> Po e sjelli vetem nje pjes te shkurt te shkrimit, nga web faqja zyrtare e bektashive.
> 
> _"Bektashizma e mori këtë emër pse, si institucion fetar, u organizua nga i shënjti Hunqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu. Shënjtëria e Tij është nga Persia dhe lindi në qytetin Nishapur, që ndodhet në rrethet e Khorasanit, në vitin 1248 pas Krishtit."_
> http://www.komunitetibektashi.org/in...hfaqart&aid=58
> 
> Edhe mos me cito me, sepse nuk do te marresh pergjegje nga un.




Pse kishem nuk mundet te marr pergjigjje nga ti

----------


## woodstock

> Kjo eshte gabim i yti;
> 
> 
> *Ky nuk eshte gabim!
> Gabim eshte teoria e jote.*
> 
> 
> Ata njerezit e prishte per vehabistat e kam fjalen kete presin qe ne te thojm .
> 
> ...


*P.S. NESE KE PER TEMEN DICKA URDHERO-BUJRUN*

----------


## Bel ami

Bektashinjte e marin kete emer nga Hynqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu dhe  nuk quhen Beg Kta Shiia.
Haxhi Bektashi u vendos ne nje krahine te Turqise se sotme ku ndertoi te paren Teqe Bektashiane.Per nder te tij kjo krahine mori emrin Haxhi Bektash (Haci Bektas)

----------


## woodstock

> Bektashinjte e marin kete emer nga Hynqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu 
> *Kete e dime te gjithe nuk ke nevoje te cek.*
> 
> dhe  nuk quhen Beg Kta Shiia.
> *
> Je i sigurt?*
> 
> 
> Haxhi Bektashi u vendos ne nje krahine te Turqise se sotme ku ndertoi te paren Teqe Bektashiane.Per nder te tij kjo krahine mori emrin Haxhi Bektash (Haci Bektas)
> ...




P.s. *Moderator te lutem!
Edhe shkrimet qe i kam  si pergjigje antareve,e qe atyre ua ke fshij postimin, duhesh me i fshij.*

----------


## mesia4ever

Po a po thojne keta se ndalohen pikturat ne Islam

http://blogs.reuters.com/faithworld/...05/alevi-2.jpg

Keta jane nder grupet e persekutuara dhe luftohen nga 'besimtaret e vertete' sunite.

Ku po shihni ju fe te paqes ketu

Ndersa qka ka te beje kjo me besimin ne Zot, nese eshte kulture e nje populli ok. Por nese i bejne keto gjera per shkak te fese, atehere keta s'kane baze asku

----------


## dielli1

Ne kohen e sundimit osman,ne ballkan vereheshin dt rruma dervishesh :e mira/e keqja: evevlite dhe Bektashite.Te paret,percaktoheshin si <dervishe rrotullues>,per shkakun te valleve qe ekzekutonin,per te arritur ne ekstaze ishin themeluar ne shek.XIII nga Mevlani i Konjes.Ata kishin fituar dashamiresin e sulltaneve.Ata rekrutoheshin sidomos ne borgjezine urbane dhe konsideroheshin si konservatore...Kurse bektashite,perkundrazi ishin elemnt turbullues,themeluesi i tyre ishte Haxhi Bektashi,ky kishte jetuar ne anadoll ne gjysmen e dyte te shek.XIII te.Sipas trsdites ishte nje nga njerzit e osmanit(pra rrjedhte nga familja e osmaneve).Mesimi i tij lidhej me fene e vjeter paraislamike,Krishterizmin dhe shiizmin.Sinkretizmi i tij e bente shume te afert me popullsite e dala nga jaruqet turke,qe kishin perqafuar islamin,por qe kishin prejardhje te Krishtere.baktashianet rekrutoheshin ne korpusin e jeniqerve,ata pas nje periudhe u perhapen edhe ne ballkan(natyrisht pas pushtimeve osmane ne ballkan)si ne pjesen bullgare,ne"maqedoni",ne dobruxha,ne tesali,ne rodope,e edhe ne viset Shqiptare.Ne viset tona tanime gjendeshin bektashiin edhe kolone te ardhur nga turkomanet nomade,porse edhe ndodhi pas pushtimit qe koloneve bektashiin tu bashkangjiten ne kete fe edhe vendore te cilet perqafuan kete fe si nevoj per te jetuar ne tokat e tyre.Keta bektashii edhe pse tanime te integruar ne raja,ata gjithmone ruajten per plote dy shekuj organizimin e tyre fisnor me zakonet e vjetra Krisjane.Keta"bektashi"shqiptar qe perqafuan kete fe,pothuajse gjithmone mbeten laraman,kjo laramani i percijell edhe ne ditet tona.Keta Bektashi,edhe sot e kesaj dite i festojne festat e dikurshme te Krishtera,si Shen Gjergjin,Shen Markun,shen Mitrin,etj."Bektashinjt"tane i mbeten besnik gjuhes se tyre,dhe luajten rol ne Rilindjen Kombetare.....

----------

